# Antique Plane.. This is nOT mine. This is a FYI



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw this and thought someone would like to see this.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/1445536921.htm


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Dead end link


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Sorry...Here it is.......*

The drugs are getting to me
http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/1445536921.html

There is a lot of antique stuff there.


----------

